# No Sound



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a BEC DB6600+ digital receiver and when I pull in some channels there is no sound. I can't find anything in the manual about this. Does anyone know what could be happening and what I could do to get the sound on these channels?

Help


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Which channels? The PBS national feeds and a few others use AC3 digital surround sound, and most satellite receivers can't process it. My Pansat 2500 and some others can at least pass it along to a home AV receiver for decoding.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

The channels are on G11 and they are FMC, Soccer Dig, and Soccer Espanol Dig. I get the same channels further up the bouquet with sound.

Help!


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Check your settings. I am having no problems with those channels. Maybe it is receiver specific.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

LyngSat shows all those channels as scrambled. The WB is in the clear on C-band G11, but not the Fox stuff.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

I know that they are supposed to be scrambled, but I get a lot of DVB PowerVu+ encrypted shows in the clear. Don't know why. Read it somewhere and decided to try and up they came.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Fox has two sets of those channels up there. One set has standard Mpeg sound the other set has AC3 or some similar form of surround sound which cannot be played on standard FTA receivers.

Yes the channels have been in the clear recently. The status changes occur frequently.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

If that is true, how can you get the AC3 (or other) sound? What equipment would you need?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

A DVB-S PCI satellite receiver card with appropriate software(ProgDVB or other).

Or a QUALI-TV QS1080IR receiver.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Or a receiver (such as my Pansat 2500A) that can pass along the AC3 audio, plus a regular stereo receiver that can translate the feed to your speakers.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Mucho! I just ordered a PanSat 3500S, so it should work like the PanSat 2700. I wanted to check out the blind scan with my new Ku dish as soon as I get it up and running.


----------

